# My fantails



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place or not.But,these are my first pair of pigeons.I know they aren't show quality,but how do they rate? Also,what is the correct name for their color.Do I need to be worried about them breeding this winter? I live in Missouri.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.I already posted pics in


----------



## kabutar (Dec 1, 2013)

If these are your first pair of pigeons, don't worry about showing but making sure you know how to take care of them and that they are normal and behave as they should. Do they breed properly, sit on the eggs, stick with their mates, feed the little ones, not act too disruptive with other pigeons, etc. Pigeons exist that deviate from the norm - that abandon their mates when they are supposed to be sitting on eggs, kill the chicks of other pigeons, follow other pigeons to their homes, etc. There are some that deviate in a positive way. I had a mongrel quarter fantail male that would feed any chick that came up to it at any time, regardless of where he was in his own mate's breeding cycle. I once had him raise five orphans. Most important, the fantails will not be able to dodge cats easily so watch them carefully if they are outside their cage.


----------



## Ahsan9702 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mmmmmmm I like them...I am buying fantails too


----------

